# Quick Detail - Megane R26 with Zymol Glasur



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay, so after a chaotic morning at work, I spent the past couple of hours de-stressing, giving my car a quick detail, so that I could use my new pot of Zymol Glasur, which I received from Monza yesterday (thanks again Eamonn!)

I was also keen to try out two other new products - Clearkote Vanilla Mousse Hand Glaze and Pinnacle Black Onyx Tyre Dressing.

So, I:

- Cleaned tyres and arches with G101 and various brushes
- Wheels with Duragloss 901 and Dodo Juice Captain Crevice
- Bodywork cleaned with Duragloss 901
- Dried with CG MD

I then set about cleansing the paintwork ready for a new wax. I'd clayed my car recently, so there was no need to re-clay so soon, but I did have a few tar spots, which Tardis dealt with effortlessly.

I then went on to Lime Prime via Rotary and Sonus SFX2 pad to cleanse the paint thoroughly. I followed this up with CK VMHG by hand on a CK MF Applicator, then finially topped this with 1 layer of Zymol Glasur.

I applied Planet Polish WS&S to my alloys, and used the Pinnacle Onyx on my tyres. I then finished with a Field Glaze wipedown.

Some finished pics:























































Overall, I was very pleased with the finish - my personal best yet on my own Silver car. I'd forgotten what a pleasure Glasur was to use. I think I'm finally happy with a wheel combination too - I've tried EVERY tyre dressing now, and this gives me the best look, and if it lasts, it will be my main dressing. I've also tested a LOT of wheel sealants recently, and none match the PP WS&S for looks, and with a couple of layers it lasts very well too.

It still needs properly correcting, but that will have to wait for another day when I have more time!

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

wheels& tyres look incredible!!

very nice car. used glasur yesterday too, great great wax.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking very nice there Russ! Keep looking on Monza at Glasur I reckon I will take the plunge sometime soon.
What kind of correction did you get with Lime Prime?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers, it's a great combo for wheels, and a joy to use.

I had an issue with a buckled wheel, so bought a brand new one from Renault - the new one is the front O/S, which is a COMPLETELY different colour to the rest 










I'm not sure which I prefer though...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Edward101 said:


> Looking very nice there Russ! Keep looking on Monza at Glasur I reckon I will take the plunge sometime soon.
> What kind of correction did you get with Lime Prime?


Well I only used it for very light passes, with no high speeds or pressure, so very little correction - I did the whole car in about 40 mins!

It needs a proper correction detail at some point, but it's hard to spot the swirls in most lighting conditions, so I'm not too bothered really, which I know is terrible 

Get some Glasur, it's a sublime wax.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks awesome Russ. 

I've just taken delivery of a pot of Glasur from Monza too and can't wait to try it on my my nimbus 197 this weekend :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

J3FVW said:


> Looks awesome Russ.
> 
> I've just taken delivery of a pot of Glasur from Monza too and can't wait to try it on my my nimbus 197 this weekend :thumb:


Good stuff, I'm sure you'll love it. The beading and sheeting is incredible, and it stays that way for months!

Did you get Field Glaze too? I should be on Monza/Glasur commission :lol:


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

looking like a spotless finish Russ!


----------



## SimonZS (Aug 18, 2009)

Lovely Russ. The wheels are gorgeous and suit the paintwork perfectly!


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

For a silver car, it looks very wet. 

I've not used a Zymol wax since I used up my Carbon about 5-6 years ago.

I keep changing my mind as to what to buy after by Victoria Concours is all gone.


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

Stunning :thumb:

I have a silver car too, seeing how the Glasur has left your car looking 'wet' is tempting me!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Absolutely stunning mate - I was a little disappointed that you went for silver but I have to say that the paint looks ultra-slick in those photos. Zymol Glasur is probably my favourite wax of all time (something I reach for over all the other waxes I have during the summer months including Zymol Concours).

I still say though for the ultimate wet look finish on silvers/whites you cannot beat Clearkote Vanilla Moose Glaze followed by Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax.:thumb:


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Good stuff, I'm sure you'll love it. The beading and sheeting is incredible, and it stays that way for months!
> 
> Did you get Field Glaze too? I should be on Monza/Glasur commission :lol:


I didn't but I was meaning to add some QD to my order but it was despatched before I got round to it :wall: It will be on my next order though...

Did you put it on with a foam applicator pad?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

hotwaxxx said:


> Absolutely stunning mate - I was a little disappointed that you went for silver but I have to say that the paint looks ultra-slick in those photos. Zymol Glasur is probably my favourite wax of all time (something I reach for over all the other waxes I have during the summer months including Zymol Concours).
> 
> I still say though for the ultimate wet look finish on silvers/whites you cannot beat Clearkote Vanilla Moose Glaze followed by Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax.:thumb:


Thanks Dave 

I thought Silver was a mistake too, but I'm getting the hang of it now. Agree on the Clearkote stuff, but I'm a beading whore, so I'd have to top it with Glasur regardless. Thanks for loaning me your pot when you did, else I'd have perhaps never bought any! :thumb:

I have 2oz of Vintage too, but I'll save that for when I correct it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

J3FVW said:


> I didn't but I was meaning to add some QD to my order but it was despatched before I got round to it :wall: It will be on my next order though...
> 
> Did you put it on with a foam applicator pad?


Yep, but don't let it dry! 2-3 mins curing time tops. Zymol recommend doing it by hand, but I really wasn't feeling it today. Perhaps next time - it takes too bloody long! :lol:

Field Glaze is a must IMO.

Oh and Dodo BTBM for washing


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Field Glaze is deffo on my shopping list! 

I've still got a few drops of Zymol clear in my collection so I think I'll treat the 197 to that :thumb:

I was using Dodo SN before and used to do half the car before buffing it off so a real change of technique is in order for the Glasur.

It sounds a bit sad but I'm really excited about using it on Saturday


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I was today. I have a pot of unused Vintage too, so it was tough using it over that, but I generally prefer Glasur I think (!!)


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I think I need to be careful.....this is the first time I've bought another pot of wax without fully using my old one. My SN is still about 80% full.

A wax addiction can be a slippery slope.....


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh my god, that looks fab! 

I need glasur!!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Pm replied to


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks great russ!!

Do you think that tyre dressing would look good with black wheels??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yep I'd imagine so mate

I'll try and find a small bottle to send you some?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work there Russ and I always find that your own motor is the test bed.........:thumb:

Interesting comment with regards to the PP WS&S, is it that good? Seems to be used by a lot of people at the moment but I am yet to purchase any.......

Finish with the Zymol looks pretty spot on.........:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Baker 

I love the WS&S. Next best for me would have to be Autobahn, but when you consider the price difference...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great Work Russ :thumb: super glossiness and reflectivity .
you always choice the right products and first class products :thumb: .


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

looking very good mate!!!! shame about that wheel, things like that bug the hell out of me...

edit: how do you apply and remove Glasur?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

big ben said:


> looking very good mate!!!! shame about that wheel, things like that bug the hell out of me...
> 
> edit: how do you apply and remove Glasur?


It's booked in on the 19th to have the other three done to match the driver o/s one, which makes sense as its brand new and the other three are less than perfect anyway.

Glasur is very easy to use. Its very soft and oily, so spreads very easily on your paintwork. Apply with a foam applicator, but apply the thinnest layer possible. Do not let this dry though, so leave for a few minutes maximum (depending on temp and sun exposure), then simply buff off residue. No drama at all.

Zymol do recommend you leave the buffed car to cure for a few hours, before a final wipedown with their Field Glaze spray wax.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh and please excuse my dirty arches, I can only reach so far in because of the small gap between wheel and arch. I need to get the wheels off at some point


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great slick finish on her russ. very wet looking


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Stressful morning... LOL! Looks good though mate!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks mate.

How's the beading on your lawnmower?


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

It doesn't rain in my living room!


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Yep I'd imagine so mate
> 
> I'll try and find a small bottle to send you some?


that would be very nice of you russ!!! I'm not likeing that megs stuff  and my CG just don't look right as u said!

Drop me a pm and we can sort it out when your ready!!!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

as always great work Russ


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning mate very nice looks mean moody and wet


----------



## NickMal (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks very good mate :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Looking great Russ! Ive got Red Moose Glaze and have used the Carnauba Moose Wax which was amazing and could go on plastic etc. Also the yellow moose pre wax stuff. Love the CK gear. Have you tried the FK #108 tyre dressing?
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sample-sizes/finishkare-108as-top-kote-tire-dressing/prod_593.html
It has a satin finish and repels water like nowt else! Hust something different to the glossy ones.
Also ive been looking at the Gtechniq C5 wheel sealant after buying their G1, 2 & 4 window kit. Very interesting.:thumb:

Oh, and dirty arches.........CG Bare Bones FTW mate! Just spray it on and theyre brand new! Awesome stuff
Thanks Phil


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Nice work mate, glad your getting on with the silver now. I knew it was a good choice, looks a great finish :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That does do the silver justice Russ, very glossy with some nice wet reflections to boot :thumb. 

Agree Glasur is very nice but I'll reserve judgement on which is best until I use the Vintage  and then I can compare it to Glasur/Concours/Destiny.... Blimey I've turned into a Zymol wax whore :lol: (I've got Titanium/Detail/Creame as well - look what this place does to you)


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Stunning! I've never saw silver look so good.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Curley89 said:


> Stunning! I've never saw silver look so good.


Too kind!! 

It did look pretty good though, shame it's dirty already. It can look better though, because as they say, it's all in the prep...

Phil - yep, I tried 108AS a couple of times, but it's not bling enough for my liking. It is a great dressing though, and probably going to be my go to for details on friends' cars.

Bare Bones I wasn't so keen on though, very greasy and left a bit of a mess on my drive. I just need to give them a good clean I think, and perhaps try Megs ASD which Dave and Gordon seem to use a lot.

Thanks for the kind words everyone


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Too kind!!
> 
> It did look pretty good though, shame it's dirty already. It can look better though, because as they say, it's all in the prep...
> 
> ...


Cool, when i sprayed the Bare Bones on i wiped it also with an old MF Cloth which seemed to avoid that. A while back i was interested in Megs ASD and was warned about that issue.
Thanks Phil


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice boss :thumb:


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Cheers, it's a great combo for wheels, and a joy to use.
> 
> I had an issue with a buckled wheel, so bought a brand new one from Renault - the new one is the front O/S, which is a COMPLETELY different colour to the rest
> 
> ...


Looks Fantastic Russ :thumb:


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good detail!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you 

Glasur is my second fave on silver! Not quite as reflective as Zaino, but much better water behaviour


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Cheers, it's a great combo for wheels, and a joy to use.
> 
> I had an issue with a buckled wheel, so bought a brand new one from Renault - the new one is the front O/S, which is a COMPLETELY different colour to the rest
> 
> ...


front one is off a 225 cup :thumb: 
darker one is from r26... obviously looks like there was a **** up at the dealership


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking good Russ, always good to see a RenaultSport looking mint!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic Russ! Love your work!

Oh and I fancy trying that tyre dressing, megs isn't doing it for me anymore!

Hint hint!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Baz225 said:


> front one is off a 225 cup :thumb:
> darker one is from r26... obviously looks like there was a **** up at the dealership


Baz, they are the same colour I think mate. The newer one is original colour, my others have been refurbed a darker grey


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Russ, sorry to bump this back up. 

You process was exactly what I wanted to do when using my Glasur.

Any reason you used the glaze over LP as it was mentioned there was no need but I really wanted to give it a go. Maybe some ez creme glaze under the glasur and after the LP.

Oh and Field Glaze vs Z8? I know they are slight different products.

Use FG as a QD wipe on top of the Glasur?


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

fantastic work as always russ


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking very nice!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

gally said:


> Russ, sorry to bump this back up.
> 
> You process was exactly what I wanted to do when using my Glasur.
> 
> ...


I'd not use Z8 with Glasur tbh - there's always the chance that it 'replaces' the wax, and you'll lose the looks of Glasur - stick to Field Glaze.

As for the Glaze, I added this in as it adds a nice wetness to Silver, which is hard to replicate. I used Lime Prime for its light correctional capabilities, then topped with the Glaze for bling.

I love Glasur


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I love you Russty! 

Lols i'm thinking about getting some Field Glaze now! Damm you Russ!

And i'm confident enough to try a glaze over LP now and under Glasur!

Do you prefer the CK glaze mate?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

On silver yes, definitely, but LP will be fine on Imperial Blue mate.

The CK just adds a nice wetness on white and silver.


----------

